# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  S6310 معلق على شعار السامسونج

## benali

السلام عليكم 
احد الزبائن عنده S6310السماعة والجرس لا يعملان  
قمت بتنضيفه بمحلول الثنر 
لم يشتعل يبقى معلق على شعار سامسونج؟ 
محل بارك الله فيكم

----------

